# ADO - AnteoTech Limited



## sw3 (14 January 2010)

I've done a search but to no avail...

This has gone bananas in the last 24 hours with an increase yesterday of 170% after signing its first contract.

Anyone else tracking it?

Closed yesterday: 1.9 cps
Opened today: 2.9 cps
Currently: 6.0 cps

Cheerio,
sw3


----------



## sw3 (14 January 2010)

Last trade 6.9 cps and has been upto 7.5 cps.

Good pump and dump but Q1 results out soon with expected profit. It will be interesting to see where this goes tomorrow and next week.

ADO have managed to sign a non-exclusive contract with Bang which is believed to lay the foundation for further signings with out companies.

Any comment would be appreciated.

Cheerio,
sw3


----------



## skip9 (14 January 2010)

Would also like to know about this stock. Are they going continue there up trend? What was the actual cause of such rapid rises?


----------



## F-P (14 January 2010)

Looked at this one last night, and got in this morning at 3.1c.  At one stage today, the SP had appreciated 515%.  It finished 352.6% up ... incredible.

I reviewed the AGM presentation and yesterday's announcement, and was attracted by the following:

*$10 billion+ pa target market (pathology suppliers, bead manufacturers, research organisations, point of care).

Product with numerous competitive advantages:*

_President of Bangs Laboratories, Inc., Mr Chad Owen, said, “I have been in this business for more than 13 years now and regularly encounter interesting new technologies. The Anteo Mix&Go technology is one of the most exciting innovations I have seen in all of that time.”_​
*Product is ready for sale, with no further development work needed.

Engaged in advanced discussions with major market participants across all segments.*

_Anteo CEO, Dr Geoff Cumming, said: "Before any new process is introduced in the production of new healthcare products rigorous and lengthy testing must be undertaken. Several other major market participants are nearing the end of their internal testing requirements for the application of Mix&GoTM. It is our expectation that more licences will be granted in the near future as additional companies confirm the technical, cost and manufacturing benefits that accrue from our product.”_​
*The announcement further suggests that revenues will start soon:*

_First revenues from the agreement are expected to be received in the first quarter of 2010._​
*While no numbers are given in yesterday's announcement, in their recent AGM presentation they indicate potential annuity royalty revenues of $140m-390m (5 year horizon).*

These fundamentals appeared quite attractive to me for a company with only a ~$10m market cap (when I bought in).

Obviously, it's a speculative stock though - please do your own research and make decisions based on your own risk tolerance.


----------



## erichmj (30 November 2011)




----------



## pixel (1 October 2013)

Long time no comment?
The chart looks to me like a breakout in the making, following several weeks of Accumulation in the low-to-mid 5's.
vwap rising, could play out as a Cup & Handle pattern. I'm on - speccie rules.


----------



## mr. jeff (2 October 2013)

From a quick glance at the 3 year chart, it appears that it is in a downtrend.
A short term up move may develop and you could consider taking a lower risk punt from 6c to 7c but then it would likely retract from resistance before making it's next move. 

Better technical options out there at the moment.


----------



## pixel (2 October 2013)

mr. jeff said:


> From a quick glance at the 3 year chart, it appears that it is in a downtrend.
> A short term up move may develop and you could consider taking a lower risk punt from 6c to 7c but then it would likely retract from resistance before making it's next move.
> 
> Better technical options out there at the moment.




I agree about the long-term trend being down;




But the Daily suggests some accumulation going on recently, which has the potential to crack the current resistance. The way I read it, if 6.5c breaks, targets are 6.9 and 7.4c - not a bad profit from my current average cost base of 6.2c. Stop at 6.1c gives me a reasonable RRR. If 6.5 holds this week, I'll apply a time stop as well.


----------



## pavilion103 (12 November 2013)

One that I identified a couple of weeks back. 
Consolidated at the previous high of 7.4c and then aggressively broke through. The setup I had in my watchlist is posted on the chart. 

Today was a big reversal though. Reached a high of 10.5c before turning back. 

Interested to see how this plays out the rest of the week.


----------



## pavilion103 (15 November 2013)

Currently 11.5c. 
Moving up after that bearish bar a couple of days back.


----------



## piggybank (25 November 2013)

Up 27% today - anyone here on board this rocket?


----------



## piggybank (2 December 2013)

piggybank said:


> Up 27% today - anyone here on board this rocket?




Doesn't appear so That's a shame up 17% since my last post.


----------



## VSntchr (17 December 2013)

Interesting to read the above posts.
Anyone following ADO and the progress of the story?

It would appear that revenues have been 'very close' for the last 3 years...I wonder how far off they are now. The company seemed pretty upbeat in their 2010 commentary, and no significant revenue has arrived since then, however they have progressed some deals...

Haven't really put much effort into this stock, but I like to keep a few of these on a watchlist so that I can hopefully learn something new while the story unfolds.


----------



## VSntchr (17 March 2014)

Surely there'd be a few tech anal. people following this one??

Second breakout underway and looks to be heading to 30c+ very soon....


----------



## swami2 (9 October 2016)

*Anteo Diagnostics - The need for good governance*

Anteo technologies has just released a correction to their Annual report,which had various inconsistencies and omissions.
Two of them being, not notifying the director Rolf Sickman and the ceo Jef  Vangenetchen share holdings in the company.
Considering these 2 men are specific creditors to the Anteo company to the tune of approx 18 million aud, and that these men were given ADO shares in lieu of some interest payable to them, you would have thought this information would be critical to Good Governance.

Now, to add insult to injury, Anteo release a dubious Corporate Governance 4G statement to the market.
In the section under Principle 7 Recognise and manage Risk (page 18), Anteo admits that " The Company has not fully adopted the ASX Corporate Governance Council’s Corporate Governance Principles and Recommendations (3rd edition) insofar as they relate to the composition and membership of an audit committee. "
And they explain the structure of their Audit committee here https://anteodx.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Audit-Risk-Committee-24082015.pdf.

Here is Principle 4 from ASX guidelines and principles. http://www.asx.com.au/documents/asx-compliance/cgc-principles-and-recommendations-3rd-edn.pdf


Principle 4 - Safeguard integrity in financial reporting Companies should have a structure to independently verify and safeguard the integrity of their financial reporting. • Recommendation 4.1: The board should establish an audit committee. • Recommendation 4.2: The audit committee should be structured so that it: • consists only of non-executive directors • consists of a majority of independent directors • is chaired by an independent chair, who is not chair of the board • has at least three members. • Recommendation 4.3: The audit committee should have a formal charter. • Recommendation 4.4: Companies should provide the information indicated in the Guide to reporting on Principle 4. 

Anteo explain - " Company has determined that the above membership structure is adequate to verify and safeguard the integrity of the Company’s financial reporting and to carry out this Charter given the qualifications, experience and financial acumen of the current members."

So instead of having at least 3 members in the audit committee, and the Chair being a independent non executive director, we have only 2 members, Ms Sam Anderson and Mr Richard Martin .
Now, Ms Anderson who in this notice, http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160825/pdf/439mv8drbslm36.pdf  announced her departure from the board  and her position as chief of the audit committee and the other,  Mr Richard Martin, who is on the board of the major share holder First Cape management and anything but independent, was designated Chief of the Audit committee in the Annual report.
So now, we have only 1 member of the Audit committee and who is a director on the board of the major shareholder,as well as former chief Financial officer and executive director of the Board Of Anteo technologies.

How, can this be explained as good governance, especially when Anteo under Richard Martin as CFO made numerous errors  in the released financials and numerous corrections have had to be made.

Here is what ASX say in their commentary

"Commentary While ultimate responsibility for a listed entity’s financial statements rests with the full board, having a separate audit committee can be an efficient and effective mechanism to bring the transparency, focus and independent judgement needed to oversee the corporate reporting process."


You have a fox looking after the hen house, if you ask for my opinion.


----------



## swami2 (13 October 2016)

*Re: Anteo Diagnostics - The need for good governance*



swami2 said:


> You have a fox looking after the hen house, if you ask for my opinion.




Furthermore, the ASX should be giving management a rap over the knuckles for their poor governance reporting and disclosure.
It seemed a obvious grey area having the largest shareholder, a Chief Financial Officer of a company in large debt, and Richard Martin was probably pushed from his position.
But having him, as the Chief and sole member of the Audit and risk committee is equally outlandish imo.


----------



## swami2 (13 October 2016)

*Re: Anteo Diagnostics - The need for good governance*



swami2 said:


> Furthermore, the ASX should be giving management a rap over the knuckles for their poor governance reporting and disclosure.
> It seemed a obvious grey area having the largest shareholder, a Chief Financial Officer of a company in large debt, and Richard Martin was probably pushed from his position.
> But having him, as the Chief and sole member of the Audit and risk committee is equally outlandish imo.





http://asic.gov.au/regulatory-resou...y-the-role-of-directors-and-audit-committees/
*"To facilitate the audit process, directors and audit committees may consider the following matters."*

"Is there appropriate accountability and incentives for company management and staff to focus on the quality of financial reporting, timely reporting and facilitation of the audit process?

Has company management facilitated the audit by providing all information and explanations that may be relevant to the financial report and audit, and done so in a timely manner?

Do company management and staff have a positive and helpful approach to the audit process?
"
Now, I ask you, should a person with the largest shareholding in a company that is at risk of being a going concern and in considerable debt, be responsible for proper financial reporting??

I don't think so.


----------



## swami2 (27 October 2016)

*Re: Anteo Diagnostics - The need for good governance*

Nearly 4 weeks after the release of a incorrect Annual report, Anteo Technologies releases a updated governance statement. Under Listing Rule 4.7.3, an entity must lodge with ASX a completed Appendix 4G at the same time as it lodges its annual report with ASX.

 Their last 4G was incorrect, misleading, and way out of date.
their latest one gives more clarification and up dated.however,
It has still failed to update its Governance statement on it's website.
Here is the link. 
https://anteodx.com/first/investor-centre/corporate-governance-and-company-policies/
Now, if you click on the Audit and risk committee section, you will see that it still contains the information from 2015 https://anteodx.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Audit-Risk-Committee-24082015.pdf
Could these guys run a chook raffle!?


----------



## swami2 (28 October 2016)

*Re: Anteo Diagnostics - The need for good governance*

Good to see Anteo finally updated their Governance statement online.
https://anteodx.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/2016.11-2-Audit-Risk-Committee.pdf

Welcome to proper compliance!

I apologise for holding you accountable.:


----------



## swami2 (29 October 2016)

*Re: ADO - Anteo and Ellume*

Anteo release an announcement that they have signed a 'long term supply agreement *with minimum annual requirements*"  with a small start up company in Brisbane called Ellume.
Now, Anteo have released many such agreements in the past and they have come to nothing, so , let's get this in perspective, why would this be any different!
 Ellume is trialling  point of care tests for influenza,  and hope to develop tests later for strep throat and Chlamydia.
Now Rapid influenza diagnostic tests (RIDTs) are notoriously unreliable and are only normally used in hospitals where a patient is feared to have contracted Flu whilst in hospital and in the initial outbreaks of Influenza.
There are already over 10 RIDTS on the market and approved by the FDA.
However, doctors rarely use them. Why, because, apart from their cost of approx $20 they are pretty much superflous unless taken within 48 hours of patient having the symptons when medication can be effective and even then, they have a high rate of false negatives. 
So in reality, even if Ellume get this product to market, they wont sell more than 20,000 tests a year, top.

The reality is Anteo, will probably lose money on it, rather than gain any revenues.

It certainly wont save them from the grim reaper of their spiralling debt!

More Research
http://www.fda.gov/MedicalDevices/S...s/TipsandArticlesonDeviceSafety/ucm109432.htm
http://www.news-medical.net/news/20...resent-significant-risk-to-public-health.aspx
http://scienceblogs.com/effectmeasure/2009/11/19/the-rapid-flu-test-and-coin-fl/


----------



## swami2 (7 November 2016)

*Re: ADO - Why Anteo Diagnostics is still way overvalued*

ADO shares have fallen from 28c two years ago to 5 cents today and many holders think this is way undervalued at this price.
Here are my reasons on why I think, it's still way overvalued.

At 5 cents a share the company has a market cap value of close to 60 million Aud. 
Thanks to the new acquisition, Diasource Diagnostics, they do earn revenue of approx 20 million aud a year.
However, Diasource were barely profitable at such revenue levels and in fact they have incurred a tax liability of over 4 million euros which makes wonder if they accelerated their depreciation ratio to fudge their profit figures.
This tax liability has been taken over by Anteo diagnostics and will need to be realised at some stage
They have also inherited an employee provision of over $1 million aud from Diasource so on top of the buy price of 15.4 million euros plus 3.5 million earn out, they have also taken on a $5 million euro liability.
With the latest quarterly, even with a record supposed earning of 500K euros by the Anteo Division to add to the 3.6 M euros of Diasource, the company still lost $900K euros just straight on income vs expenses.
Diasource have announced a new revenue stream from a 12 mth contract in Eygpt but there is little disclosure on profitability of this contract but let's hope they make 500k euro on it.
There appears little sign of near term revenue for any of Anteo technology projects and it seems more of the same rhetoric as previous years with same big losses of $3M AUD a year.The company has also increased in workforce and their CEO is getting close to a $1Mill aud a year, so they aren't scrimping on costs.

So at the moment, these guys need funding to pay off their 23 Million Euro debt, payable over 3 -4 years plus funding for at least $3 Million Euro working capital per year.(at least for the first year)
It's amazing their MC is $60 million aud and not $20 million AUD in my very honest opinion


----------



## swami2 (8 November 2016)

*Re: ADO - Bad practices in Anteo Diagnostics?*

*Manipulation Trading: Collusion: Wash Trades: Short Selling = illegal practices*

On the ASX, it seems that share market manipulation has gained acceptance as somehow being normal, or a fact of life in modern markets, if only because of an apparent tolerance by regulators and with convictions few in number and lightly dealt with whenever cases are prosecuted. It may also be because the activities where manipulation is able to take place are able to be easily camouflaged and therefore difficult to gather evidence. Also, if manipulative behaviours are connected to legal activity such as short selling it tends to provide a free get-out-of-jail card.
● The acceptance of manipulation as a legitimate approach to trading appears to have extended to the very top levels of governance in our financial markets with the market operator itself, i.e., the ASX, suffering the ignominy of having two of its Directors having to stand down because of illegal short selling activity.
In the above context, empirical trading data that consistently throws up anomalies needs to be taken notice of. Research findings have consistently drawn attention to 3 pillars of trading where operational flexibilities make share price manipulation eminently achievable.
They are:
● The system of trading;
● The system of settlements; and the
● The system of short lending and securities lending in general.
Crucially, the flexibilities inherent in the three systems can facilitate manipulation if only because of the opaqueness of dealings of a majority of the trading taking place. Also, it is possibly no coincidence that the majority of trading that lacks transparency is that associated with institutions.

*However, the one given in modern markets is that share price manipulation issues would disappear overnight if initiatives were implemented that demanded full transparency in all levels of dealings.*

Share price manipulation is embedded in all of the following trading activities taking place on the ASX on a daily basis:
● The selling of shares by entities back and forth to themselves or affiliated entities (formally or informally and referred to as trading churn) with orders distributed amongst a large number of brokers to camouflage the activity. Trading churn is generated by algorithms synchronously tuned by brokers acting for the same interests. It usually results in control over the market, the setting of artificial prices and little change to beneficial ownership. If tested in court the motivations behind the churning of stock are likely to be shown as non-genuine and therefore manipulative. The high levels of collusion required for the selling and subsequent retrieving of large parcels of shares, such as has occurred with CuDeco, and many other ASX stocks, also points to contrived, non-genuine markets.
● The re-balancing of holdings without price discovery through extensive use off-market transfers and through trades executed in Dark Pool venues.
● The use of Dark Pools for strategic trades thereby removing liquidity from the lit market which is then subject to volatility as genuine buyers and sellers attempt to fill orders in thinner markets.
● The implementation of particular trading agendas through designated brokers but with trading organized through other brokers in support, (e.g., buying or selling through one or more brokers but churning stock through others in an attempt to control, manage or confuse the market. This activity was noted in ASIC Complaint 2013-2 coinciding with M&G building a major stake in CuDeco).
● The use of proprietary trading programs that deliver control over pricing levels, for example, by forcing Downticks between groups of brokers who are effectively colluding with their trading. The collusion is facilitated by HFT algorithms able to link designated sellers with preferred buyers and is usually characterized by either large numbers of small trades that lower prices, or by small broker crossings put through the market to achieve price reductions.
The selling is seen to be targeting lower prices with brokers changing roles from one day to the next as prominent sellers. Such trading is highly manipulative, and was also shown to occur across other ASX companies .
A further example of selling that has targeted lower prices is provided by a particular broker’s selling activity regarding CuDeco over the recent period August 29 to September 30, 2013 as shown below.
The large numbers of small Downtick trades that forced lower prices meant that the broker was responsible for a very large number of falls in price in daily trading, despite miniscule overall selling volumes put through the market.
The behaviour is at extreme odds with the High Court ruling that regards genuine sellers as those looking to receive the best returns for sales. *Of course, non-genuine selling implies manipulation.*

*● Control (again via trading algorithms) over the setting of prices during auctions.*
● Using the system of short selling as a manipulative trading tool whereby downward pressure on the share prices occurs through short selling in the market and where adjustments to short exposures are achieved in off-market dealings. Such activity is unfair as it avoids fair price discovery. The activity also requires collusion by those with short exposures needing to cover, and those who are willing to supply shares off-market to help reduce exposures.
● Daily short selling on market and short covering on-market representing trading churn for the most part, where strategic relationships between brokers ensures that stock shorted into the market can be readily retrieved (i.e., buyers of stock are happy to put it back into the market where it can be re-claimed by the selling entity). Much of the activity represents a zero-sum game.
● Wrong-footing and panicking retail investors through tactics such as deliberately selling down announcements that herald major developments for the Company. A disappointing share price reaction invariably takes away from the significance of an announcement and leads to investor confusion and angst. In the case of CuDeco the activity has been shown to occur over a period of 3.5 years.
●* Registering substantial holdings of a single entity across multiple nominee accounts within an institution or across multiple accounts with multiple institutions. *The arrangement provides the substantial holder various options to deliver buying and/or selling orders into the market with the market again compromised by non-genuine trading churn.
● Panicking investors by using large buy bids to support a share price and then suddenly selling into the bids to give the appearance of price weakness, but where the buying and selling has been between related parties.
● Capitalizing on trading volatility by entities engineering price falls in trading between themselves that lead to the margin limits of exposed investors being triggered causing irrational panic amongst retail investors, which in turn accelerates price falls.
● Camouflaging extensive levels of Wash Trade activity (i.e., no changes to beneficial ownership) by putting many of the trades through brokers with large numbers of retail clients and then settling on the net positions at the close of trading.
● Entities operating within, say, Commonwealth Securities camouflaged by retail investors while heavily targeting pricing levels with, for example, large numbers of small Downtick trades. The result is that falls in price are attributed to retail investors, not the sophisticated investors responsible and who have deliberately targeted lower prices.
● Taking advantage of a settlement system where the brokers used for high volumes of dubious institutional trades are not identified on the register, thus further camouflaging the trading activity.
● Taking advantage of unreliable reporting systems to disguise trading activity as evidenced by substantial changes in short positions not being matched by corresponding changes in stock lending & stock borrowing data, and where for example a large increase in open positions is usually not reflected on the register by corresponding falls in the lender’s holding.
● The deliberate selling down of a holding to create volatility only to re-purchase shares as investors panic.
● The leaking of information to the media by Company insiders, such as in the case of Billabong, where the ‘news’ items so generated are used to justify specific trading agendas.
● Flooding the market with bids and offers that only stay for brief moments of time to encourage activity from genuine sellers (or buyers) at reduced bids or higher offers.
● Front running retail orders by changing the bid structure between the time the retail investor sends the order and the time it takes to reach the exchange. The activity results in retail sellers receiving less for their shares and paying more for purchases.
● The use of public forums to establish sentiment that supports particular trading agendas often achieved by groups of posters banding together to create maximum levels of confusion.
● The selling down of the share price through related interests or through genuine sales knowing that cheap placement shares will be forthcoming to replace those sold.
● The withdrawal of liquidity at critical times when for example a company-specific problem or a market sentiment issue (e.g., a strong downtrend on Wall Street overnight) might encourage selling. In that scenario the withdrawal of bids may cause a genuine seller in need of cash or pressured because of margin requirements, to chase prices lower as each time he sells into a buying bid, the bid is adjusted out of the way by the time the sell order reaches the exchange.
In frustration and perhaps through necessity because of the need to raise funds, the seller may then target a lower buy order to try and get a fill, only to see it adjust too in the fraction of time his order is finding its way to the exchange. The lightning fast adjustments are afforded by HFT algorithms where the buyer may withdraw from the market altogether, or the buy order may be adjusted downwards or even involved in a crossing to a related party, whereby all actions effectively prevent the seller from getting a fill for his order. In such instances the notion that markets provide liquidity is farcical.
Such activity is particularly manipulative and can use genuine, motivated sellers to force prices dramatically lower. Examples include trading in CuDeco on August 18, 2010 following a resource upgrade and November 13, 2012 following a fund raising announcement. Both days saw extreme volatility with the share price taken dramatically lower amid confusions on Aug 18, and lower despite positive news on Nov 13. Anecdotal and empirical evidence both suggest share price manipulation was strongly at play, irrespective of the news events accompanying the price falls. Revealingly, on both occasions, sophisticated investors retained their holdings despite very extensive churning of stock.
● Justifying manipulative selling or buying due to index movements of the sector a stock belongs to, but where shares are simply traded back and forth between the same interests for no beneficial change to ownership.
Changes to major indexes are a primary driver of modern day markets, irrespective of the fundamentals associated with particular companies outside the index, and for that matter, individual company news. An article by broker Marcus Padley refers to a small group of large stocks almost completely dominating the main index in a downward trend that occurred between May 2011 and August 2012. Just 20 stocks accounted for 97 per cent of the fall in the market or put another way, 10% of the stocks have dictated 100% of the performance of the ASX 500 index over the period.
Given that a select few stocks can control the direction of the entire market, means that individual stocks can be manipulated at will irrespective of news releases and any company developments achieved. It further helps to explain how good news is suppressed (i.e., it was the index that led prices lower) and it helps to explain why CuDeco has tended to have been harshly dealt with on days that the general market was down. Pressure from falls in the leading index can act as a cover for higher levels of manipulative activity in individual stocks. Short selling representing 91.3% of all selling in CuDeco on Aug 9, 2012, with all sales by institutions is a case in point (Refer ASIC Complaint 2013-1 Section 8.1.9.5 Pg. 106).
It is also interesting that as far as CuDeco is concerned, the managed, custodial holdings relating to the five investment banks on the register control at least 75% of all trading and at times up to 86% of all trading as measured by registry share flows. Yet the institutions represent only 0.1% of CuDeco’s 8,000 shareholders. The situation focusses further attention on cartel-like activity being responsible for control over trading and creating an artificial pricing environment.
*AN EXAMPLE OF SHARE PRICE MANIPULATION ACCOMPANYING INDEX VOLATILITY*
Major market moves can certainly be initiated by influencing or manipulating the leading indexes. A case in point was the index volatility engineered on October 18, 2012 where prices of major stocks including ANZ and Brambles were bid up prior to the open, adding $10 billion to the benchmark S&P/ASX 200 Index. However orders were withdrawn just seconds prior to the market opening leaving traders who bought at the opening high and dry and facing immediate losses. Those buyers would have been encouraged by the increase in the index pre-trade and would have placed bids accordingly.
Such an obvious manipulation with the selling into phoney index rises meant that sellers reaped the benefit of the hoax. The incident was investigated by ASIC assisted by the broker responsible for hosting the transactions, who was UBS Securities. Nothing ever materialized with either UBS clients or UBS market operators clearly responsible. No charges have been announced and it is not known if the entities responsible were ever identified or indeed contacted. The incident again demonstrates the Finkelstein assertion which essentially stated “lenient sentences for white collar crimes lead the public to conclude that there is "one law for the rich and another law for the poor”. Only on this occasion rather obvious misdemeanours didn’t even make it to court.
* FURTHER OBSERVATIONS: Wash Trades and Dark Trades*
Wash Trades are illegal. However, with the use of algorithms, trades that achieve the same result as Wash Trades (i.e., no change to beneficial ownership) are able to take place without intervention by the market regulator. The fact that other brokers are involved when sales by an entity are recycled back and forth between a mix of brokers, before being repurchased by the original selling entity, appears to avoid being regarded as a Wash Trade. However the trading can most definitely result in artificial prices particularly if many of the brokers involved are colluding with their trading. Careful analysis through audits may reveal that all of the buying and selling associated with such trading activity that doesn’t result in changes to ownership, is in effect akin to share price manipulation as defined by the High Court judgement. *Stock lending cannot be traced and the ASX, which runs and regulates the Australian Stock Exchange and Sydney Futures Exchange, admits it has no idea what proportion of shares have been "lent" to traders.*The reluctance by the regulator to conduct audits and to get to the bottom of dubious trading practices may in effect be sanctioning share price manipulation on a very large scale with implications for the entire market.
* Short Selling*
Short selling is legal on the ASX but practices associated with short selling that result in artificial pricing are illegal. The key to assessing whether provisions that allow shot selling are being abused is the impact on fair price discovery. If prices are inflated and short selling lowers them to more realistic levels, then any subsequent purchases to make a profit from the activity, is a legitimate trading activity. All market participants generally don’t have a problem with such an arrangement.
The most obvious abuse of provisions that condone short selling were addressed in the introduction to the Senate Submission where collusion between custodians and hedge funds is likely to be responsible for both severe undervaluations of companies and large amounts of wealth removed from those with shares held under custodial arrangements.
Another example of the abuse of short selling provisions is where prices are reduced to artificial or undervalued levels through short selling, and then for exposed open short positions to be covered by activity that avoids price discovery. Research has demonstrated that it is common practice for large short positions to be unwound through off-market adjustments which avoid price discovery, not through the re-purchase of shares through the market. Also, short positions are sometimes covered through forcing prices lower to make companies vulnerable when having to raise capital, and then securing cheap placement stock from the company to cover positions. Dubious short selling practices are accepted almost without question by the regulator under the guise, ‘short selling is legal’ which it is. However, the recent High Court judgement would suggest that in some cases it represents share price manipulation through the imposing of artificial constraints on pricing levels, which happens to be viewed as illegal.
Abuses of short selling possibly represent the single most potent trading activity responsible for generating artificial pricing levels. Chronic undervaluations in a large number of ASX companies, including CuDeco, are the direct result of manipulative short selling practices. 

*CONCLUSION*
The behaviours are being repeated across other ASX companies suggesting a heavily compromised ASX market.
2. The laws concerning trading covered under the Corporations Act and through the Australian Competition and Consumer Commission (ACCC) are being flaunted through the activities of entities that are heavily camouflaged by a trading and settlement that lacks transparency; and
3. ASIC, the official watchdog of the financial markets is not effectively performing the role entrusted to it by the Australian government on behalf of all Australians.



FOOT NOTE: This above was part of a submission into ASIC presented to the Senate in 2013. Still very relevant today


----------



## greggles (19 December 2017)

Anteo Diagnostics announced this morning that it has engaged US based battery consulting company Polaris Battery Labs LLC to commence a development project on its Nano-coating Technology for use in Lithium-ion batteries.

ADO rose 0.007 cents (50%) to 2.1c after the announcement was released. However, the share price increase must be cold comfort to those who bought in years ago. ADO has seen a steady decline from a high of 28c in March 2014 to a low of 1c in October 2017.







I hope for the sake of those holding for several years that this small rebound is the start of a real turnaround for the company. Time will tell.


----------



## greggles (30 November 2018)

Anteo Diagnostics has had some real difficulty staying above the 2c mark during the last 12 months. However, today it appears to be making another attempt following an announcement this morning that the company has entered into its second Materials Transfer Agreement with a major Europe based global supplier of Battery Materials.

ADO is up 42.9% to 2c so far this morning on high volume and is looking like a potential breakout.


----------



## System (15 November 2019)

On November 15th, 2019, Anteo Diagnostics Limited changed its name to AnteoTech Limited.


----------



## finicky (9 August 2020)

This perennial forum rampomania trading chip which I've never owned and never will - *6 bagger* since the exported Beijing Plague March low.

ADO: Decade monthly


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

finicky said:


> This perennial forum rampomania trading chip which I've never owned and never will - *6 bagger* since the exported Beijing Plague March low.



Why wouldn't you own it ?
The announcement yesterday looking like a Ann of interest to me.


----------



## finicky (10 September 2020)

Forgotten why but there must have been a profound reason
Probably issued too much stock, never made a profit, ramped on forums, management drenched in options, All some, or none, I don't remember. Just odd that it made one of the best post covid recoveries.


----------



## tinhat (10 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Why wouldn't you own it ?
> The announcement yesterday looking like a Ann of interest to me.




Ann of interest, tell me more about her? (and not the bit about being Spanish and not giving Henry VIII a son...)


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

tinhat said:


> Ann of interest, tell me more about her? (and not the bit about being Spanish and not giving Henry VIII a son...)



Well, Anne queen of England fell pregnant 17 times but never had child...
However, 


finicky said:


> Just odd that it made one of the best post covid recoveries.




Funny that... 

ASX Announcement
9th September 2020
AnteoTech Progress High Sensitivity COVID-19 Antigen Rapid Test Toward Full Commercialisation
• Proof of Concept and Design Verification phases complete
• Very high sensitivity achieved in internal Design Verification - COVID-19 antigen rapid test detects virus at just 0.02ng/ml significantly exceeding target test detection of
0.1ng/ml  
• Virus swab sample internal validation trials complete and successful
• Clinical trials for regulatory approval to be conducted very soon
• Manufacturing discussions underway
• International media campaign instigates discussions with multiple industry participants
AnteoTech Ltd (ASX: ADO) (“AnteoTech” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce that it  
has progressed the development of the COVID-19 high sensitivity antigen test (see 16 July 2020 announcement) to the end of the second phase - Design Verification sooner than expected and is progressing to the third phase - Design Validation which includes clinical trials for regulatory approval.


----------



## tinhat (10 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Well, Anne queen of England fell pregnant 17 times but never had child...
> However,
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 September 2020)

Your welcome.
Sharing is caring.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 September 2020)

The delayed reaction seems to have arrived...  funny old beast is the market... Much ado about the previous announcement, or whispers in the wind ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 September 2020)

tinhat said:


> Ann of interest, tell me more about her? (and not the bit about being Spanish and not giving Henry VIII a son...)



Much ADO about nothing?


----------



## frugal.rock (18 September 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Much ADO about nothing?




Betwixt pundits, even much ADO about "nothing", is something coveted....


----------



## frugal.rock (13 October 2020)

Much ado fell off my radar, alas...


----------



## over9k (13 October 2020)

Did you watch the investor briefing? It's run hard since then.


----------



## frugal.rock (12 November 2020)

ADO chart looking interesting again. 
Not held, but considering if a position becomes available.


----------



## Muchado (20 December 2020)

As part of the entry  into the ASF tipping comp you have to post about your top pick, mine is ADO. 

The potential upside here is staggering! In the next quarter they are set to release what is arguably the worlds best Covid19 test. It is so sensitive It is able to pick up covid before any symptoms are showing. Its accuracy is very close to the gold standard PCR lab test but you get the results in 15 minutes. It is so sensitive that it will work off just a saliva sample, not needing a stick up your nose.

The recent worldwide headlines about a covid test that got US approval to use yourself at home is using Anteo technology, they are looking at making 250,000 tests a day, each one of them using Anteo's ' secret sauce'. But Anteo's own upcoming test will be even better.

Apart from the Covid test Anteo is close to finalising a test for sepsis. Sepsis places a huge burden on hospitals around the planet. It is where the body's systems get overwhelmed by infection and shuts down. For every hours delay in diagnosis the risk of death increases by 8%. There is currently real test for sepsis, until now. This test would likely be wanted by almost every hospital  on the planet.

ADO is also working on a multiplex  test which will be able to tell you if you have flu A, flu B or Covid.

Apart from diagnostics ADO also has an energy division which looks extremely  promising.  They are collaborating with 9 different battery manufacturers. At the heart of all the Anteo technology is what has been described as 'molecular velcro', the ability to make things stick together  that would not normally stick together. ADO allows battery anodes to have higher levels of silicon in them  which allows for much more efficient batteries.

The range of other possible uses for ADOs technology is vast. Their molecular  velco has potential to improve solar panels, paint,  marine anti-fouling on ships hulls, prosthetics, fabric and way more stuff than i can remember. All of these things  have been held up by a lack of revenue but that is all about to change. Cash flow has risen considerably over the last year  and will likely be cash flow positive in the next quarter and the  quarter after that should start to see big revenue flowing in from their own Covid test.

The covid test, the sepsis test and the battery section are all potentially worth a billion dollars each but ADO sits with a market cap of under $200million.


----------



## Muchado (26 January 2021)

With ADO recently announcing they will be doing their own in house production of what could be one of the best Covid tests in the world this should get a lot of attention pretty soon.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 February 2021)

Muchado said:


> With ADO recently announcing they will be doing their own in house production of what could be one of the best Covid tests in the world this should get a lot of attention pretty soon.




and , it's happening



> A trading halt is requested pending an announcement by the Company concerning an announcement made by Ellume about an agreement with the US Government to scale up production of COVID-19 home tests;




US grants $302 million contract to Brisbane bio-tech firm Ellume to produce at-home COVID tests​








						US grants $302 million contract to Brisbane firm Ellume to ramp up at-home COVID test production
					

The United States Department of Defense awards a contract worth $302 million to Brisbane-based biotech firm Ellume to ramp up production of its COVID-19 home test kits.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Muchado (2 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and , it's happening
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes exciting times Donna and the Ellume story is just a side hustle for ADO. When ADO get their own amazing test results confirmed by the Doherty Institute (which could be any day now) this should provide a substantial rerate. The indicative price now is already up 50% from yesterday.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 February 2021)

up 70%. Hat's off, @Muchado



> AnteoTech Ltd (ASX: ADO) notes our customer Ellume has made an announcement of an agreement with the U.S. Department of Defense for its Emergency Use Authorization COVID 19 at home test.






> As announced on 28 October 2016, Ellume integrates AnteoBind technology in their proprietary quantum dot diagnostics platform. The Ellume COVID-19 home test, incorporating AnteoBind, is the first non-prescription over-the-counter self-test authorized by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for emergency use. Ellume and AnteoTech have a supply contract which has been in place since 2016 and is due for renewal in late 2021.  Ellume’s announcement in regard to its new US contract does not trigger the need for any immediate alteration to AnteoTech’s supply contract conditions with Ellume.






> AnteoTech’s supply strategy is to support assay development of key customers via use of our surface coating technology - AnteoBind. AnteoBind is a key element of *AnteoTech’s own COVID-19 Antigen Rapid Test currently in development* and several other assays marketed globally.


----------



## barney (3 February 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> up 70%. Hat's off, @Muchado




Ditto .... Nice call ... and very lucrative for Holders. Well done @Muchado


----------



## Muchado (10 February 2021)

ADO should have a nice little run today, Herald Sun, Telegraph and The Australian all have an article about the immanent release of the ADO Covid test.


----------



## over9k (10 February 2021)

Yep, 12% at open. Might be a good speccy hold.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2021)

Muchado said:


> ADO should have a nice little run today, Herald Sun, Telegraph and The Australian all have an article about the immanent release of the ADO Covid test.



How much did you pay for the coverage? 


Clever cookie...


----------



## Muchado (10 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> How much did you pay for the coverage?
> 
> 
> Clever cookie...



Ya gotta spend money to make money!


----------



## Muchado (23 February 2021)

ADO is my pick for the Monthly tipping comp. They are due any day now to receive validation of their rapid antigen  Covid test results from the Doherty Institute. The results should verify ADOs in house testing with their world beating results. The LLOD (lowest level of detection) enables their test to pick up results on day two of infection, results  that are unequaled by any other test. 
They are also due for validation of their battery results which have shown an increase of an astounding 21% in battery efficiency. 
There is also he chance they will announce the resumption of their rapid POC  sepsis test, a disease that kills more people than covid and their is currently no fast accurate test for.


----------



## Muchado (2 April 2021)

ADO should get it's CE mark next week which will allow it to sell it's highly accurate and highly sensitive Covid test into Europe. After a very very long wait this company is finally about to make some serious dollars.The share price has gone up 1900% in the last year but hopefully is about to rise a while lot more.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 April 2021)

Muchado said:


> ADO should get it's CE mark next week which will allow it to sell it's highly accurate and highly sensitive Covid test into Europe.



and on time... up 8%

_Test Platform and COVID-19 Test receive CE Mark approval_


----------



## PetEarwig (21 April 2021)

ADO has been on a nice little run after a recent announcement regarding its CE mark approval for its covid tests. It reached a new high yesterday after a roughly 50% retracement from previous new high a couple of months ago. I've attached a weekly chart. Craig


----------



## Muchado (21 April 2021)

PetEarwig said:


> ADO has been on a nice little run after a recent announcement regarding its CE mark approval for its covid tests. It reached a new high yesterday after a roughly 50% retracement from previous new high a couple of months ago. I've attached a weekly chart. Craig
> 
> View attachment 123073



Thanks for the chart  @PetEarwig much appreciated.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 April 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and on time... up 8%
> 
> _Test Platform and COVID-19 Test receive CE Mark approval_



Better not do any hoovering tomorrow @Dona Ferentes .

Appears to be another AR9 or was it 8.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 April 2021)

An 8.5% retracement today on $3.5m worth of shares thus far. Technology looks good. 

gg


----------



## Padowan (25 April 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> An 8.5% retracement today on $3.5m worth of shares thus far. Technology looks good.
> 
> gg



Nice end to the week, with 20% positive move friday


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 April 2021)

Muchado said:


> They are also due for validation of their battery results which have shown an increase of an astounding 21% in battery efficiency.



Some think the battery tilt is the biggest story for ADO, 

My hesitation has always been the moving target of their efforts.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 April 2021)

AnteoTech Limited is making the most of its 250 per cent share price boom in the past six months. The company was out looking for *$8 million* in fresh capital on Monday morning via a placement of new shares.

The offer, which was being handled by PAC Partners, was priced at *26¢ a  share*, which represented a 37.3 per cent discount to AnetoTech’s last close, and a 9.9 per cent discount to the 30 day VWAP, according to terms sent to funds.

Money raised would be used to help roll out the company’s COVID19 rapid testing kits, potential investors were told.


----------



## Muchado (28 April 2021)

My tip for the May  tipping comp is ADO. On Monday they announced their progress in the battery sector giving updates from 3 of the 9 corporations they are collaborating with. They announced a 500 mAh/g increase in batteries. That probably should have been  national headlines. Today they are officially launching what is arguably one of the best Covid tests on the planet. Game changing progress in two of the hottest sectors on the market.  People will soon be hearing a lot more about this company.




__





						Energy Collaborator Program Creates Commercial Pathway - AnteoTech
					

AnteoTech Ltd is pleased to report that evaluation work conducted by AnteoTech’s Collaborators, focusing on the application of AnteoX, has proven very successful. The collaborative work and results have strengthened partnerships and created a pathway to commercialisation of AnteoX. 20210426...




					www.anteotech.com


----------



## Padowan (28 April 2021)

Muchado said:


> My tip for the May  tipping comp is ADO. On Monday they announced their progress in the battery sector giving updates from 3 of the 9 corporations they are collaborating with. They announced a 500 mAh/g increase in batteries. That probably should have been  national headlines. Today they are officially launching what is arguably one of the best Covid tests on the planet. Game changing progress in two of the hottest sectors on the market.  People will soon be hearing a lot more about this company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Muchado home run for April comp


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 April 2021)

Padowan said:


> @Muchado home run for April comp



and the rest of us ...   🏏🥎↪️🏡


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 April 2021)

nice to see $4Million allocated to the SPP.  Chances are it will be rushed, and applications scaled back.

*Use of Funds Fund  (A$m) ........ Capital Raising $12.0*
Working capital for COVID-19 Antigen Rapid Test rollout ... 6.0
Acceleration of assay pipeline, including COVID Multiplex and Sepsis Test ... 3.0
Organisational development in support of the growing activity base of the Company ... 1.5
Battery Development program acceleration ... 0.5
Working capital and costs associated with Capital Raising ... 1.0


----------



## Stockbailx (15 May 2021)

Would have expected ADO to have continue momentum on the back of this announcement on 5 may 21;
AnteoTech Limited has completed a Follow-on Equity Offering in the amount of AUD 12.000001 million.​AnteoTech Limited has completed a Follow-on Equity Offering in the amount of AUD 12.000001 million. Security Name: Ordinary Shares Security Type: Common Stock Securities Offered: 46,153,851 Price\Range: AUD 0.26 Discount Per Security: AUD 0.0156 Transaction Features: Subsequent Direct Listing
Based on my chart I expect things to improve and continue;


----------



## over9k (15 May 2021)

It's basically the path of the rest of the market falling precipitously over the past couple of weeks though stockbailz. Not to say it won't rebound from here, but I think it's just tracking/moving with the market (like everything else is) rather than anything moving it specifically.


----------



## Stockbailx (15 May 2021)

over9k said:


> It's basically the path of the rest of the market falling precipitously over the past couple of weeks though stockbailz. Not to say it won't rebound from here, but I think it's just tracking/moving with the market (like everything else is) rather than anything moving it specifically.



I agree should follow trend, and step up to the plate...XJO  Nasdaq asx all been down!


----------



## Stockbailx (17 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> I agree should follow trend, and step up to the plate...XJO  Nasdaq asx all been down!



up 15% this morning and climbing, like IMU. ADO is quite the parcel


----------



## over9k (18 May 2021)

Looking like a healthy return to trend: 






I might nab some tomorrow.


----------



## Stockbailx (18 May 2021)

CONGRATS


----------



## Stockbailx (18 May 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> CONGRATS



ADO steady...

AnteoTech announced that it has finalised and signed a manufacturing contract for its COVID-19 Antigen Rapid Test (ART) with Zaragoza (Spain) based contract manufacturer Operon


			http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/docserver/02375185.pdf?fileid=02375185&datedir=20210517&edt=MjAyMS0wNS0xOCsxNDo0Mzo1MCs0ODArMTM2MzQ0MCthbmRyZXd3ZXN0K3JlZGlyZWN0K2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXNwZWN0aHVudGxleS5jb20uYXUvaW1hZ2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZ0aW1lb3V0Lmh0bWwraHR0cDovL3d3dy5hc3BlY3RodW50bGV5LmNvbS5hdS9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw


----------



## Stockbailx (20 May 2021)

AnteoTech had received applications totalling $37.1 million by the close of the SPP on 18 May 2021. Given the overwhelming support, the Board has exercised its discretion to increase the SPP from $4 million to $8 million, resulting in $29.1 million to be returned to shareholders...



			https://www.anteotech.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/20210520-AnteoTech-raises-8.0m-in-strongly-supported-SPP.pd


----------



## Stockbailx (24 May 2021)

AnteoTech Ltd is pleased to provide an overview of the lateral flow rapid test manufacturing strategy developed to meet anticipated demand for the range of tests being developed for the EuGeni platform over the next three to five years.


			https://www.anteotech.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/20210524-EuGeni-Test-Strip-Manufacturing-Strategy.pdf


----------



## Muchado (31 May 2021)

Picking ADO in the June tipping comp. They are due to get the results from their Covid test which will hopefully show that their test is just as accurate using a saliva swab as it with a nasal swab.


----------



## Stockbailx (25 June 2021)

Is Anteotech back into the bull market, strong gains Wed and today. Perhaps test results are in but no news yet...Wkly Chart...


----------



## Muchado (30 June 2021)

Results from the saliva tests are now officially overdue. Good news (hopefully) should drop any day now.


----------



## Stockbailx (19 July 2021)

ADO broaden their horizons to South East Asia with a distribution agreement for Eu-Geni. Bio tech not really my seen, so I don't know exactly what it means, but feel it would boost there production and keep demand in check. On the chart they are slowly going south. This  may boost there share price...



			https://www.anteotech.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/20210719-AnteoTech-Signs-SE-Asian-Distribution-Agreement-for-EuGeni.pdf


----------



## Muchado (31 July 2021)

ADO is my tip for the August tipping comp. With distributors lined up to sell ADO RAT test in England, Australia and Southeast Asia, more positive feedback for their battery technology and announcement that their sepsis test is being fast tracked this is gonna off sooner or later.


----------



## Muchado (29 August 2021)

Picking ADO  for the September tipping comp. With arguably one of the best Covid tests in the world they are due to start converting that into sales soon.


----------



## Stockbailx (6 September 2021)

Muchado said:


> ADO is my tip for the August tipping comp. With distributors lined up to sell ADO RAT test in England, Australia and Southeast Asia, more positive feedback for their battery technology and announcement that their sepsis test is being fast tracked this is gonna off sooner or later.



With that been said, you would think ADO are motoring into something substantial. There only putting along slowly heading south, when you would think something good to come out of these EuGENI Agreements they keep signing with different country's around the world ..
Announced today a Agreement with Turkey. Not sure what it all means, but if its got anything to do with Covid you would think they get something out of it...





AnteoTech Ltd (ASX: ADO) (“AnteoTech” or “the Company”) is pleased to advise that it has signed a
Distribution Agreement (Agreement) with Pera Medikal Anonim Sirketi (Pera Medikal) for the
distribution  of  the  EuGeni  Reader  platform  and  SARS-CoV-2  Antigen  Rapid  Diagnostic  Test  (RDT)1  in
Turkey. 

 Pera Medikal is one of Turkey's leading importors and representative companies in the field of medical
diagnostics and food analysis. They supply a broad range of medical diagnostic products to hospitals
and laboratories through a network of 15 dealers across Turkey.


----------



## peter2 (9 September 2021)

It'll be interesting to see if *ADO* can benefit from the public desire for the Covid rapid antigen tests. Legislation needs to be changed and the TGA has to issue approval. The public demand seems to be strong. 

The recent rally in *ADO* seems to be anticipating the regulatory approval.


----------



## Muchado (1 October 2021)

ADO  has finally lodged their application for TGA approval for their 15minute Covid test. The recent investors webinar was was quite optimistic about progress with ADO's battery technology. Fast tracking their sepsis test also bodes well for the future. This company has been significantly derisked this year and if they can just work on their sales and marketing they will become a global player.


----------



## Muchado (30 November 2021)

Tipping ADO in the tipping comp. TGA approval for their world class Covid test must be due any day now. The Omicron variant is showing that we are not out of the covid woods yet. Could be news any day too about commercializing their battery technology.


----------



## PetEarwig (31 December 2021)

I'm picking ADO in the 2022 yearly comp. As Muchado has previously noted, ADo is developing a number of products including battery tech, and Rapid covid tests. Their covid tests have been approved overseas but are still awaiting TGA approval. The most recent update mentioned the TGA needing additional information regarding capabilities in registering future variants. The share price has risen in recent days anticipating an announcement regarding Rapid tests. I expect this company to continue to grow as they announce new approvals.


----------



## Muchado (3 January 2022)

I am picking ADO in both the 2022 tipping comp and the January comp. Getting approval for their Covid test has been frustratingly slow but it should be worth the wait. Both their own in-house testing and testing from the Doherty Institute has shown it to be one of the most accurate RATs in the world. The biggest impediment is going to be keeping up with demand. At the moment they only have the capacity to make 30million tests pa. Even so just selling 30 million tests should put the SP many multiples of where it is now.
They have also indicated they are very close to signing a deal with a large battery producer to use ADOs technology to greatly improve  battery efficiency.
The sepsis test ADO has developed is also bubbling along. There is currently no  fast accurate test for sepsis which accounts for 11million deaths p.a.  
They are also working on a troponin test which will be able to tell if someone has had a heart attack much faster than is currently possible.
After the recent cap raising they are cashed up and are hopefully able to drive this ambitious agenda home.


----------



## Stockbailx (17 January 2022)

I see ADO breaking out into new highs, suspect RAT test are finely going through system and if that's case, interesting to see how far it can push the share price.


----------



## qldfrog (28 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> I see ADO breaking out into new highs, suspect RAT test are finely going through system and if that's case, interesting to see how far it can push the share price.



I see ADO crashing in the early morning lights..
Costing me all profit today


----------



## Country Lad (28 January 2022)

The market is not known for its patience.  Just a bit longer says the TGA and down 27%.

_AnteoTech Ltd (ASX: ADO) (“AnteoTech” or “the Company”) advises that following the submission last week of the additional information requested by the Therapeutic Goods Administration (TGA) in December [ASX 15 December 2021], the Company has received a request for further information on its EuGeni Reader and SARS CoV- 2 Ag Rapid Diagnostic Test (RDT)1 submission._


----------



## finicky (28 January 2022)

Does @Muchado see this as just a hiccup? I was idly looking at it today. Other stuff isn't going well so can't consider a taste.


----------



## Muchado (2 February 2022)

finicky said:


> Does @Muchado see this as just a hiccup? I was idly looking at it today. Other stuff isn't going well so can't consider a taste.



Hi @finicky  yes just another speedbump hopefully. The technology is still world class. ADOs problem has always been an inability to seal a deal. The company will eventually get TGA approval and will probably get contracts with at least the Qld government. Frustrating seeing all these 2nd rate rapid tests on sale and ADO being tied up in red tape, but once it gets rolling it it's superior properties should shine.
Good luck!


----------



## Muchado (1 April 2022)

Tipping ADO in the April tipping comp. Hopefully the presentation at tomorrow's International Battery Conference will provide some good updates of their battery progress.


----------



## Muchado (28 November 2022)

Tipping ADO for the December tipping comp. New management will hopefully be capable of landing some much needed deals. Recent news about Anteotechs technology able to replace the extremely expensive platinum and gold in hydrogen fuel cells could be a game changer.


----------



## Muchado (31 December 2022)

Tipping ADO for the January comp. They must be very close to signing a battery deal... I hope...


----------

